# IR remote reciever



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I'm having trouble reaching my Onkyo Home theater receiver with remote controller from some angles and want to add a external IR reciever onto system. The is reciever is per-wired IR extension. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Eecommindations of model and manufacturer would be appreciated.


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Check out the Harmony line from Logitech. I've got the 890 (a little dated, now) with an FM receiver for it in the media closet. The remote works from anywhere in the house (or even the yard!).


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

You can also get some IR extenders/repeaters. I don't know if this would work in your situation but I have the Hotlink Pro setup in my basement Home Theater. 

You set the eye up in the general area you will be pointing the remote (I mounted mine just above the projector screen (the eye is about the diameter of a pencil so you can barely see it)

You then route it to the where the equipment is. You'll need power to the box as well (Its the small black box just below the top right most speaker jacks)









Run the repeater to the equipment and -using some trial and error - locate the equipments IR receiver










Easy system to setup and it will work with your existing remotes (No need to program a new one). The harmony remote should work pretty well but I just wanted to throw this out there in case you wanted another option or needed something slightly different like I did. I needed complete control from another zone which is where the copper splitter comes in at the top of the box


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey nice looking setup!


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks and Nice setup...


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Check Monoprice, thy have a few affordable products that might work for you. http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10105&cs_id=1010503


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

ink said:


> Hey nice looking setup!





jburd964 said:


> Thanks and Nice setup...


Hey thanks! I just posted an overview of my build here if you are interested in what the room looks like
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/3000-basement-home-theater-build-127166/#post798394


----------

